# To Spanish TUG members: buying saffron



## KDD (Apr 16, 2008)

We will be in driving through northern and middle Spain and would like to purchase an excellent quality of Saffron for some good friends of ours who are gourmet cooks.  Any tips on how can I be sure to buy the best quality?
Thanks,
Kathleen


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2008)

Kathleen,

Know your Saffron



Have a good trip

Richard


----------

